# Bareback hunting



## Devon minnow (Apr 2, 2017)

Out for a walk this morning after the thunderstorm last night (first rain in months) and came across this half grown rabbit at 30m on the path in front of me. Having no time to change to my usual hunting setup I took the rabbit clean out using 8mm steel and a looped 2040 - 1632 cocktail tube setup as seen in photos














As you can see the 8mm steel has clearly penetrated the skull resulting in a clean humane death


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice shooting


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Nice How far when you took the shot ?


----------



## Devon minnow (Apr 2, 2017)

30 metre. I use the setup and 8mm for what I call random target shooting , using anything as a target at ranges between 5-40 metres using an instinctive draw and release method.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

What is your draw length?


----------



## Devon minnow (Apr 2, 2017)

About 32 inches. I got the tube from Dankung and dismantled it and then retired a liquid bullet pouch on using Dankung 2mm solid rubber using a simple granny knot


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice shot from 30 for sure!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Good shot. How did you fix(cook) the rabbit?


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

good shooting.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Interesting would never have guessed 8mm would do that much damage from that for away especially with only 32 inch draw . That would be great if you could catch that on video.

What was the temperature out ?


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Some folks may want to know why you didn't go bareback hunting in a gay bar?

Personally, it makes no difference to me what a bloke does.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Great shooting man!


----------



## Devon minnow (Apr 2, 2017)

As for temperature I keep the tube loaded and I the palm of my hand so it would be around body temperature.


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

THWACK! said:


> Some folks may want to know why you didn't go bareback hunting in a gay bar?
> 
> Personally, it makes no difference to me what a bloke does.


LMAO ????


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Luck over skill said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > Some folks may want to know why you didn't go bareback hunting in a gay bar?
> ...


 they have a all you can eat hotdog night at the local bar every Wednesday thwack


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

romanljc said:


> Luck over skill said:
> 
> 
> > THWACK! said:
> ...


Yes, but are the hot dogs wearing condiments?


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

THWACK! said:


> romanljc said:
> 
> 
> > Luck over skill said:
> ...


just chili


----------



## Devon minnow (Apr 2, 2017)

Sounds like Thwack knows this place well a regular Bet he orders a foot long covered in French mustard pmsl
Joking aside this setup cost nothing £1.50 max , 8mm steel less than a penny each. You don't need a frame or a heavy draw band setup or big ammo just practice at accurate shot placement. I to was surprised at the mess the 8mm made


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Devon minnow said:


> Sounds like Thwack knows this place well a regular Bet he orders a foot long covered in French mustard pmsl
> Joking aside this setup cost nothing £1.50 max , 8mm steel less than a penny each. You don't need a frame or a heavy draw band setup or big ammo just practice at accurate shot placement. I to was surprised at the mess the 8mm made


That 8mm shot you made absolutely Devonstrated that wabbit!


----------



## olie (Jul 6, 2014)

IV been shooting 2050 no frame with 10 mm Steel and loving it ...new EDC 
Nice shooting

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Devon minnow (Apr 2, 2017)

Did a little bit of target practice last night small pop bottle about 3/4 full so about 300lm of water in at 30m. 8mm steel knock it clean over, 're did the same shoot again and again knock it clean over, 8mm carry a canny punch.


----------

